# Celestion GT-75 opinions?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of these is available for me to buy inexpensively. It's an 8-ohm version so I'm thinking in terms of only one in a cab, not a duet or quartet.

What sort of wattage does this think need to be pushed by to sound like itself?

Any pros or cons of the unit that people might note? Is it the sort of speaker than CAN function nicely on its own in a 1 x 12" cab?


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

How old is the speaker? The modern Chinese ones can be a bit too scooped and sizzly to my ears, though they'd still be adequate for a rock rhythm crunch with the right amp. I've heard that the UK versions are much better sounding -- a little fuller and smoother, but not as middy as a Greenback or V30.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

mhammer said:


> One of these is available for me to buy inexpensively. It's an 8-ohm version so I'm thinking in terms of only one in a cab, not a duet or quartet.
> 
> What sort of wattage does this think need to be pushed by to sound like itself?
> 
> Any pros or cons of the unit that people might note? Is it the sort of speaker than CAN function nicely on its own in a 1 x 12" cab?


It's all taste of course, Mark. Keep in mind that this is their least expensive model. They stuff them in the regular cabs to keep the price down.

The major feature is a real scooped out midrange, to please the younger "slam dancers".

If you're looking for a classic rock tone, The G12T-75 is NOT it!

WB


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm currently using a pair in my YGL3 because I got a good deal on a pair of older UK ones. They have a decent woody tone to them and sound surprisingly good clean, but then I'm comparing them directly to the Marslands that were stock, so that's not necessarily saying much. 

My YGL sees a lot of action at practices, where I run an OCD or SD-9 pedal through it to get a Marshall-y vibe for classic rock. I think they work just fine for classic rock, especially seeing as I like mid-heavy pedals like the Tubescreamer and I set my OCD for the same sort of tone.

Bill, I don't know about the scooped-mid label this speaker gets. Running it clean, I don't hear any real lack of mids, and the frequency response graph I found for the G12T-75 doesn't exhibit any real mid-scoop. There IS a spike in the 2-3khz, which might make the speaker seem mid-shy, but the mids are pretty uniform between 150hz and 1khz, which pretty much covers the guitar's spectrum and it's only down a few db in the extreme lower range of the guitar. I've heard others call it a mid-scoop speaker, but I'm just not hearing it.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9acguJjsgDg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9acguJjsgDg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Here's a good comparison of the G12T-75 versus some other common Celestions. The G12T isn't *that* scooped in the mids, but that little notch out at 1.2K makes a ton of difference -- especially when compared to something like a V30.

Personally, I think G12T is really undefined and harsh. A K100 has the same sort of flat midrange and top end presence as the G12T, but does it much more musically.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Andy said:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9acguJjsgDg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9acguJjsgDg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Here's a good comparison of the G12T-75 versus some other common Celestions. The G12T isn't *that* scooped in the mids, but that little notch out at 1.2K makes a ton of difference -- especially when compared to something like a V30.
> 
> Personally, I think G12T is really undefined and harsh. A K100 has the same sort of flat midrange and top end presence as the G12T, but does it much more musically.


Nice vid! Thanks for that!

I always find with speakers, like pickups, it's hard to compare side by side because changing a speaker or pickup isn't exactly a quick procedure and by the time you get to playing, you've forgotten what the other setup sounded like and a bit of psychology takes over and you start anticipating change, so being neutral is difficult.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the video.

Useful, up to a point, though it would have been more helpful if it was clean samples, rather than distorted ones.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I`ve two 2x12" closed-back cabs loaded with G75T-12s - they're old cabs, both from the '80s, so they're the "original" version of the speaker... I liked them fine with my Marshalls, but I hate them with my Mesa amps; "harsh" and "thin" is how I would describe both of them - at least, they sound harsh and thin compared to my Delta Pro loaded 1x12 open back cab... I'm looking for something to replace them with now - will probably mix a couple Eminence speakers in each cab...


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Jimi D said:


> I`ve two 2x12" closed-back cabs loaded with G75T-12s - they're old cabs, both from the '80s, so they're the "original" version of the speaker... I liked them fine with my Marshalls, but I hate them with my Mesa amps; "harsh" and "thin" is how I would describe both of them - at least, they sound harsh and thin compared to my Delta Pro loaded 1x12 open back cab... I'm looking for something to replace them with now - will probably mix a couple Eminence speakers in each cab...


Doesn't surprise me. Mesas tend to love a clean, uncoloured speaker like the Delta Pro -- the exact opposite of a G12T.

I'd look into the Eminence Cannabis Rex, too. It has a little more character in the upper mids than a Delta Pro, but it's not harsh like some Celestions.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I was using a 2ch triple rectifier into a JCM800 212 cab that has seen some years - I don't know the date of the cab, but I'll be damned if it doesn't sound great (both clean and distorted). Unfortunately that's all I can really offer.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

If your getting it for a great price means you can sell it if you don't like it, can't hurt to try then.

I have a set that came in my Marshall 2-12 and thought they were fine until I changed them to V-30's which was an improvement but not earth shattering.
The change was done to get the cab to 8 Ohms as it was 4 ohms before and my amp did not take it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I picked up a pair for use in my DSL401 and extension cab. I will say that they are a considerable improvement over the stock "Gold Label" Celestion that was in there.


----------

